# WWII US Aircraft Production Line Pictures



## Higgshunter (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello Folks,

I've always been amazed at the number of aircraft produced in the US in such a relatively short time. If one considers that even a single engine fighter has on the order of 10,000 parts (all those little brackets, etc.), how did they product the 100,000 or so aircraft! I'm interested in finding photos of aircraft production lines, especially those of the P-47. Can anyone point me to where I can find such photos?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 23, 2007)

Higgshunter said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I've always been amazed at the number of aircraft produced in the US in such a relatively short time. If one considers that even a single engine fighter has on the order of 10,000 parts (all those little brackets, etc.), how did they product the 100,000 or so aircraft! I'm interested in finding photos of aircraft production lines, especially those of the P-47. Can anyone point me to where I can find such photos?
> 
> ...


There are alls sorts of pics available on this website some in colour
Documenting America


----------

